
Microsoft Academic Search Adds New Visualization Tools « INFOdocket - morocco_moleCA
http://infodocket.com/2011/12/23/microsoft-academic-search-adds-new-visualization-tools/
======
samhart
silverlight...

this is a really sensible way to sort through academic literature though, I
may use it in the future.

